# piedmont



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

Where do you put in at piedmont when the water level is down at piedmont.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The old road at the rest area off Rte. #22, near the dam.


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You may want to walk down to that launch site first. Hope you have 4WD.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

They don't call it "THE GOAT PATH" for nothing!!!


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Hows the bite? Anyone have any luck? Hoping to get out this weekend!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

The water is down about 10 inches. No problem launching for a week or so. The bite sucks. I was on the RB, on Points deep and shallow. 1 hammerhandle in 3 hours.
Tim


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone have gps #'s for the roadbed they are willing to share? Landmarks would be helpful too.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I was planning on taking the jon boat out there to fish the dam area Friday, but with that report Tim, I might not...............and I don't want to carry the boat down the goat path if it is that bad


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I can give you the numbers but if you just watch your graph you will see it very easily.
The water on either side can be as deep as 34 ft but the RB will be 20 ft or so.
Tim


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

We'll probably be able to feel it, but unfortunately as of yet.. no depth finder on this boat. Thanks for the help


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

Last year there were alot of fellas fishing at night any one been out at night yet ??


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I may go Friday, if you're there I'll put you on top of the roadbed. Once you get your landmarks it's easy to figure out where it's at.


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey big Daddy !!! Did you get that buck at piedmont lake area


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Roadbed #'s East end of Roadbed N40 11.185 west end N40 10.988
W081 12.942 W081 13.021
Also you can line up from the south end of the dam and where the road came out on the west side of the lake. once you learn the landmarks it will be easier for you.

Hey Mushroom, I might be there friday morning, not sure yet. The bite has sucked.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That wasn't my buck, though I wish it was. LOL! One of our members, "Got One", his son Anthony took it. They checked it in at the Gander Mountain in Twinsburg. Not sure where he took it. Great animal, though.


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. Big you know where i can get ogf flags ??


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

Last year when we had trouble getting the fish to jump in the boat ... We used northland rattle spoons tiped with a minnow at one point thats all they wanted..


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks bttmline.. If I can ever return the favor I will.
This one's for you!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The only thing missing in the picture is a slice of orange for that Blue Moon!!
Good choice there....Sorry Man Law guys...I like fruit in my Moon


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh yeah .. One of my favorite beers..I agree slice of orange in my blue moon and maybe a lime in my corona.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Going after some Hawgeyes


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Piedmont was dead today, hooked up with something early that threw my vibe and that's the only bite fishing_marshall and I had all day


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I was out there on Friday and had the same thing happen. Talked to a couple guys in a boat and they weren't doing anything either.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

FYI--There is a man rule that no fruit in a beer, which I agree with!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

thoesus said:


> Mr. Big you know where i can get ogf flags ??



PM misfit...he hooked me up with a flag and stickers for my truck last week.
Pretty cool lookin'.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

No doubt mushroom, watch out for falling beer cans. The eyes are finally starting to bite. Got two keepers Saturday. But all have been doing well below all the spillways.


----------

